# Addiction Kibble



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been feeding my standard poodle a combination of grain-free wellness core and homecooked. Lately, she's gotten bored of her kibble (again) and was thinking of switching to Addiction grain-free kibble (viva le venison, or salmon blue) from Australia. The guy at the pet food store recommended it to me as an alternative to wellness grain free. Has any tried either of these? How would you rate it?


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have never tried the Addiction dog food. Out of the two that you mentioned, I would not be able to feed either as they both have chicken fat in them. My cocker is allergic to chicken. The protein levels are lower than some (26% and 24%), so it just depends on what works for your personal dogs. It looks to be a decent high end food to me.

I just checked Wellness core and the protein for those are 34%. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Never tried addiction kibble, but I feed my spoo pup Addiction dehydrated raw food (venison) as a special treat. While I'm mixing the food with water, she cracks me up by going through a series of sit-down-high5-sit-high5-up-down-etc... all the commands she knows so far... trying to hit the jackpot and get that Addiction food! The ingredient list is good and everything I've found on Addiction makes me comfortable with it (I did a LOT of reading on doggy foods - including from the primary veterinary research literature - to come up with my short list of foods I'm ok with... Addiction is on there).

Have you looked into Orijen? As kibble goes, it's also in the short-list of good ingredients, no grain or wheat, no by-products, and all human-grade stuff. My pup loves it.

Also, I ordered dehydrated liver medallions from sitstay.com, and on days when my spoo seems a little bored with her kibble I break a medallion apart and mix it in with the food. She goes nuts, and eats the whole bowl. It's a great way to extend the interest-value of whatever kibble you're using,...


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i think the wellness core might be a little too high on the protein side...my dog isn't THAT active other than the two 1.5m walks per day. we're not taking her hiking or agility training or anything like that on a regular basis.

thanks for the heads up on the dehydrated food sounds like a great treat if it can make your poodle do all those things!


----------

